# Deleting from phone also deletes on desktop



## Miscolo (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi folks,

I want to:

1. take raw photos on LR mobile for iPhone
2. sync them to my desktop for keeps
3. remove them from my phone

I can't do step 3. If I delete a photo from 'Lightroom Photos' on my phone, it's removed from 'All Synced Photographs' on my desktop.

I believe I'm being quite stupid, but any help is much appreciated. Is it something to do with Collections? Do I have to move synced photos into a Collection to keep them?

(I spent some time searching the forum for this answer, apologies if I missed it.)

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2017)

Move them into a collection on the iPhone, then when the sync has completed (i.e. the raws have been uploaded to the servers) on the Collections page on the iPhone click on the 3 dots to the right of the Collection that now contains your raw captures. This reveals the settings menu for that collection, select "Clear Cache" which will delete from the iPhone any downloaded smart previews and the raw originals.....but leaving the raw originals on the server AND back in LR Desktop.

If you don't want the originals back on the iPhone when you decide to edit or view them, also make sure the LRmobile preference setting "Load Full Resolution" is disabled.


----------



## Miscolo (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks very much Jim. Just one thing: I don't have the option to move photos to a Collection, only copy. So I would copy photos to a new Collection, and sync that Collection to my desktop?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess....but what I do is designate one of my collections as the "Auto Import" collection, meaning any picture I take with either the iPhone camera or the Lightroom camera is automatically added to that collection....so take the pictures, and once they've synced you can remove them from the iPhone at any time afterwards by using the "Clear Cache" command.


----------



## Miscolo (Jan 1, 2017)

Ah great, I'm sorted now Jim -- thanks!


----------



## Ganseerty (May 19, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> I guess....but what I do is designate one of my collections as the "Auto Import" collection, meaning any picture I take with either the iPhone camera or the Lightroom camera is automatically added to that collection....so take the pictures, and once they've synced you can remove pictures from the iPhone at any time afterwards by using the "Clear Cache" command.


??? without using any tool . this is the first time I heard this advice .in other word , if the deleted photos has been covered , they will be erased on your phone at the same time , is that correct?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2017)

Ganseerty said:


> if the deleted photos has been covered , they will be erased on your phone at the same time , is that correct?



Sorry, I don't understand what you mean when you say "if the deleted photos has been covered"?


----------



## Ganseerty (May 27, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean when you say "if the deleted photos has been covered"?


Once the data is covered by other data.they will automatically disappear from phone ,


----------

